# Gila monster



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Can these be kept as pets?
Are they available as pets? 
How dangerous are they?

Just curious


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes they can be kept as pets but you would need a DWAL of course you already know that hence you posted on this section, anyway i have never kept these animals but did get the chance to play with one for a short while whilst visiting florida a while back , not cheap though your looking at around 1500 dollers from what i saw out in the states proberbly change the doller sign for a pound sign beadeds are a bit cheaper but not as colourful, well the ones i saw wasnt, not sure on figures of people being killed if any at all but the venom is supposedly quite a powerfull neurotoxin but it is unable to inject venom and needs a good chew to deliver it and does not deliver a large amount
hope this helps a little

im sure someone on here with more knowledge of the Sp will tell you more and let me know if i got anything wrong lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jerry Cole from BJherp has just bred some.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Yes they can be kept as pets but you would need a DWAL of course you already know that hence you posted on this section, anyway i have never kept these animals but did get the chance to play with one for a short while whilst visiting florida a while back , not cheap though your looking at around 1500 dollers from what i saw out in the states proberbly change the doller sign for a pound sign beadeds are a bit cheaper but not as colourful, well the ones i saw wasnt, not sure on figures of people being killed if any at all but the venom is supposedly quite a powerfull neurotoxin but it is unable to inject venom and needs a good chew to deliver it and does not deliver a large amount
> hope this helps a little
> 
> im sure someone on here with more knowledge of the Sp will tell you more and let me know if i got anything wrong lol


 
I was told there have been deaths by one of these (Or possibly by both) in the USA....Not quite sure whether by Gilas or Beaded Lizards though.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i reckon they are lovely, id rather have a shingleback instead though lol


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Jellyman (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been told they are dangerous but not deadly, not sure how true it is tho. But i would like to find out : victory:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Jellyman said:


> I have been told they are dangerous but not deadly, not sure how true it is tho. But i would like to find out : victory:


 
They are venomous.


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

they have one up at cold blooded in kent. well they did last time i was there.


----------

